# Don't know how to use these.



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

I am re-organizing my "craft space," (yet again!) to better utilize the space, whether it be for more yarn for knitting or crocheting, or new card-making supplies. I have a floor-to-ceiling bookcase for yarn and accompanying magazines; and another one-and-a-half, for card-making supplies and magazines. 

During this reorganizing, I came across a box in which I had stored dried, pressed pansies, along with a stem or two. Ideally, I had planned to use them on note cards, but just how many pansy notecards does one need? Besides, I am now noticing just how delicate these flowers really are, and am wondering if there's something else I should be doing with them first, or instead of (like just throwing them out)! The colors are faded, which could be a good thing, if making them look "antique," but not sure. 

I am trying very hard (really, I am!) to follow my self-imposed "one-thing in, one thing out" rule. However, with regard to a stamp "set," do I count it as one (set) or eight (individual stamps within the set)??

Anyone out there have any other suggestions for the pansies? Emphasis on "other." Maybe I could count them as, say, a hundred, and then be able to get a hundred NEW things???? Yeah, I didn't think so. 

Please and thank you.
...gloria


----------



## oopsfiled (Mar 11, 2013)

I would let them go...You can dry more if needed


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

I have used dried flowers on cards with a layer of Mactac over them. I don't know what you call it in the US, but it is clear sticky vynl that comes on a backing sheet. Usually in a roll.


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

Try You Tube and see what comes up under "uses for dried flowers". My first thought was decoupage. Don't 'trash' them. If you do, you will then get all kinds of ideas!


----------



## String Queen (Apr 9, 2012)

How about doing a framed piece using several items from your collection. I'm thinking doily as the base with flower bouquet over it. Or use your stamps and pansies on paper or fabric. 

If you have LOTs... Maybe save just a small box of them. I have a hard time throwing crafty thing out too. Sometimes I use something that I have saved for years. 

Robin


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)

Stamp sets count as ONE. :-D


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

DHobbit said:


> Stamp sets count as ONE. :-D


Not exactly what I wanted to hear....but thanks anyway!
(hehehehe)
...gloria


----------



## shelindo (Jul 1, 2011)

You might try pressing one between sheets of waxed paper using a warm iron AND of course, a press cloth!


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

I have a lamp shade (old) where there are pressed flowers sandwiched in between the two layers (inner and outer ) plastic or some type of clear material. Look up or google what to do with dried flowers. I have in the past used waxed paper and pressed the leaves of fall between them and hung them in the window as suncatchers. The leaves were not dried though. How about bookmarkers (for those who still like to hold a book in their hands. Take a clear dish and on the underside Modge Podge them onto the plate ..paint over them so that the underside is a solid color and the plate gives you the view of them against a backround..use your imagination ..use a paper doiley instead of painting over the pansy and then spray with a clear fixative.


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

Thank you all for some great, innovative ideas! I think I've got enough pansies to try most of your suggestions. I'll let you know how they turn out.

...gloria


----------



## Morgan Girl (Jun 8, 2014)

I'm also a stamper......'stamp set' counts as one. :lol: But just think.......you get the benefit of that....one thing in, one thing out........but you actually only have to get rid of one thing for that set of 4,6,8 stamps! LOL Since I have been stamping and card making way longer then knitting, my supplies for that way out number my knitting supplies. But I can see that I am going to have to hold on tight to those reins, as I walked out of Michael's on the last trip with 2 bags of yarn! LOL


----------



## Kittyjean (Sep 7, 2013)

Please give this a thought, using one or more special pics of a favorite subject or persons in you life, open the back of a picture frame, placing flowers and pics face down on the frame, then a background sheet, then a padding,[felt works nicely or a cardboard] replace the backing on the frame. You now have a uniquely you framed hanging of you favorite things or people or whatever.


----------



## beaz (Mar 16, 2013)

Some info from the source below states:
"To preserve dried flowers and to keep seed heads from shattering, do the following: 
Spray them. You can use ordinary hairspray, aerosol lacquer or sprays sold as dried floral preservatives. 
Keep dried flower arrangements away from direct sunlight or they will fade. 
Avoid putting plant materials that have been dried with desiccants in humid locations. Remember, during rainy weather an open window can greatly increase your home's humidity. Dried plant material reabsorbs moisture from the air. Once this happens, material is ruined. This problem occurs more in non-air conditioned homes."

http://www2.ca.uky.edu/agc/pubs/ho/ho70/ho70.htm


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

Morgan Girl said:


> I'm also a stamper......'stamp set' counts as one. :lol: But just think.......you get the benefit of that....one thing in, one thing out........but you actually only have to get rid of one thing for that set of 4,6,8 stamps! LOL Since I have been stamping and card making way longer then knitting, my supplies for that way out number my knitting supplies. But I can see that I am going to have to hold on tight to those reins, as I walked out of Michael's on the last trip with 2 bags of yarn! LOL


Ever hear of Stampin' Up, Morgan? I have shelves and SHELVES of stamp sets from them, plus other stamping "toys," so I have more of that than yarn. BUT....I, too, just bought 5 MORE hanks of yarn, because I got them on sale plus another 30% discount on-line!! How could I say no???? At least with the yarn, it'll get used up! Not so much with the stamping stuff.....unless you count card stock. And that takes EONS to dwindle down!!!


----------



## Moira Palmer (Mar 7, 2012)

I searched on Pinterest for 'dried pressed flowers' and it can up with some beautiful ideas - you might like to take a look.

Trouble is now I want some dried pressed flowers!


----------



## E P Guinn (Jun 1, 2014)

Of all the things in my life I can? maybe get rid of "NOT" MY Stamps.
I use White sandwich bags for Halloween, Easter, Christmas and Valentines to make treats for my Grand kids and great gr kids.
I also grow gourds and paint, carve, stain, and use stamps to decorate them. I use stamps on many other crafts.
samples:


----------



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

Not sure on the pansy issue- I think I'd save the best preserved. As for throwing out sets of stamps- please throw them north! I'll try to catch them!

Better yet- donate them to someone locally who will use them. Try Free-cycle or Kijiji etc to find someone who wants them. Not only will you be helping someone else- you'll probably find it easier to "give away" than "throw away." I do


----------



## Morgan Girl (Jun 8, 2014)

Gloria, I have heard of Stamping Up, and have a few sets of their stamps. But sort of 'gave up' on them years ago as it seemed like too many of their sets had more stamps that I wouldn't use in them, then the ones that I do use. And what do to with the stamps that you don't use?? I started buying just the stamps that I like, and know I will use, as individual stamps. There are several stamping stores that I frequent in the Pa. Dutch Country every time we are there, which is several times a year. And Another place I get a lot of stuff from is called Fun Time Creations. They are out of Charm, Ohio, and have a store there, but also put out a catalog about every other year. It is run by a Mennonite family. You are certainly right though, yarn gets used up faster then cardstock and ink do.


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

E P Guinn said:


> Of all the things in my life I can? maybe get rid of "NOT" MY Stamps.
> I use White sandwich bags for Halloween, Easter, Christmas and Valentines to make treats for my Grand kids and great gr kids.
> I also grow gourds and paint, carve, stain, and use stamps to decorate them. I use stamps on many other crafts.
> samples:


Some really cute stamping ideas there, E P. Unfortunately I don't have "young un's" around for whom to make up bagsr, and my own kids just want the cards! I'm still leaning towards to the note cards for my pansies -- just the nicer looking ones, and maybe tossing the rest.

Thanks for your ideas...
...gloria


----------



## eneurian (May 4, 2011)

stamp sets coming in are counted as one, going out count individually. also anything round only counts going out. as in circular things (as in donuts and cupcakes have no calories because they are round!!! this is known henceforth as craft rational.

I have never once gotten rid of something that I didn't need it within a fortnight!!!


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

Gloria-Make beautiful floral eggs for easter or to hang on your Christmas tree. Use either wooden craft eggs or blow out real eggs-whatever size you wish (if using real eggs, make sure to give them a good week to dry afyer blowing out and rinsing well.) Paint the eggs your choice of under color. When paint is dry, use glue or Modge-Podge to glue the flowers onto the egg. You can just place a few and have the under/base color showing through or use lots of flowers, overlapping them for full coverage. Let them dry overnight then use varnish, verathane, or Modge-Podge to completely coat the flowered egg. Let dry well before packing up for storage or gift giving. Place them in a pretty bowl for Easter display or attach a hanger got hanging on the Christmas tree. I've done these with leftover dried flowers used in my stained glass projects. I also used a friends wedding bouquet that she wasn't going to keep. I dried the flowers (mostly roses) and used the petals on the blown eggs to make a bunch of tree ornaments. I gave them to she and her hubby the next year on their first wedding anniversary. That was ten years ago and they still hang those eggs on their tree every year. Denise


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

denisejh said:


> Gloria-Make beautiful floral eggs for easter or to hang on your Christmas tree. Use either wooden craft eggs or blow out real eggs-whatever size you wish (if using real eggs, make sure to give them a good week to dry afyer blowing out and rinsing well.) Paint the eggs your choice of under color. When paint is dry, use glue or Modge-Podge to glue the flowers onto the egg. You can just place a few and have the under/base color showing through or use lots of flowers, overlapping them for full coverage. Let them dry overnight then use varnish, verathane, or Modge-Podge to completely coat the flowered egg. Let dry well before packing up for storage or gift giving. Place them in a pretty bowl for Easter display or attach a hanger got hanging on the Christmas tree. I've done these with leftover dried flowers used in my stained glass projects. I also used a friends wedding bouquet that she wasn't going to keep. I dried the flowers (mostly roses) and used the petals on the blown eggs to make a bunch of tree ornaments. I gave them to she and her hubby the next year on their first wedding anniversary. That was ten years ago and they still hang those eggs on their tree every year. Denise


Thanks for your suggestions, Denise. I'll have to give them some thought.
...gloria


----------



## T13RN3Y (Jul 6, 2014)

I put dried flowers between two pieces of glass and hang them in the window. I use glass from inexpensive 5x7 picture frames


----------



## dana768 (Jun 14, 2011)

gloria, faded flowers might look antique, as you said....

but could you use some kind of paint...maybe water colors

after they are placed on something of your choice? 

Not sure if this would work but it's worth a try. :wink:


----------



## Gloria J (Mar 16, 2012)

Okay little 'g'. You know me well enough that you probably already know what I'm going to say. So at the risk of being blackballed from this group...I say throw them out! I'm not a saver, especially if you are only storing them for years until you come up with an idea. How old are they? Are they so fragile they are crumbling? Here's a thought! I'll release you from my policing your buying more yarn if you will throw out the pansies. Then you will have more room for more yarn! What say?! lol

Big "G"


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

Some ideas that presses pansies can be used for are:
- bookmarks, either laminated between 2 clear sheets of plastic. I found lamination sheets meant for business cards in our local dollar store - 5 lamination sheets for $1.00. I set up this book mark craft session for my 6, 7 and 8 year old grandchildren.
we also glued the pressed flowers onto card stock cut 1 1/2" x 8" - a bit of decoration or left plain, covered with clear tacky plastic
- decorate the outside of candles, just 'glue' the pansies on a pillar candle with a thin coat of wax covering them.
- various techniques using pressed flowers for small lampshades
- look up ideas of what to do with pressed flowers and you will get tons of ideas


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

I have no idea but do like your idea of getting a new hobby to replace an existing one. Good luck with that. It never worked for me.


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

Gloria J said:


> Okay little 'g'. You know me well enough that you probably already know what I'm going to say. So at the risk of being blackballed from this group...I say throw them out! I'm not a saver, especially if you are only storing them for years until you come up with an idea. How old are they? Are they so fragile they are crumbling? Here's a thought! I'll release you from my policing your buying more yarn if you will throw out the pansies. Then you will have more room for more yarn! What say?! lol
> 
> Big "G"


What say I? I say, why do you think I didn't ask you directly??? Because I knew what your answer would be!! No...not quite crumbly. I suppose I could go through them and pick out the better of them to use on cards or whatever. As for the policing me from yarn..... errr..... uhhhh....did that include the internet? 'cuz I sorta kinda bought five skeins from KnitPicks while you were having your Valium stupor. Hey! I was nervous for you....so......

Don't yell....it's bad for your BP!! They were on sale...20% off, and then aNOTHer 30% off on top of that, for the "very best customers," which I, apparently am one of. (Yes, I DID end that sentence with a preposition!) Each skein is over 450 yards long, so that means one complete pair of socks per!!

But as a concession, I WILL throw out "some" of the pansies. Deal?

"l'il g"


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

dana768 said:


> gloria, faded flowers might look antique, as you said....
> 
> but could you use some kind of paint...maybe water colors
> 
> ...


dana...I just read on a site somewhere that you _could_ apply some color -- not sure if it was watercolor paints or not--to faded flowers. I definitely have enough of them to experiment with a bit! I'm going to give it a try!
Thanks for the reminder!
...gloria


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

Tove said:


> Some ideas that presses pansies can be used for are:
> - bookmarks, either laminated between 2 clear sheets of plastic. I found lamination sheets meant for business cards in our local dollar store - 5 lamination sheets for $1.00. I set up this book mark craft session for my 6, 7 and 8 year old grandchildren.
> we also glued the pressed flowers onto card stock cut 1 1/2" x 8" - a bit of decoration or left plain, covered with clear tacky plastic
> - decorate the outside of candles, just 'glue' the pansies on a pillar candle with a thin coat of wax covering them.
> ...


Tove...you've given me some great ideas to check into!
Thanks!
...gloria


----------



## Gloria J (Mar 16, 2012)

impatient knitter said:


> What say I? I say, why do you think I didn't ask you directly??? Because I knew what your answer would be!! No...not quite crumbly. I suppose I could go through them and pick out the better of them to use on cards or whatever. As for the policing me from yarn..... errr..... uhhhh....did that include the internet? 'cuz I sorta kinda bought five skeins from KnitPicks while you were having your Valium stupor. Hey! I was nervous for you....so......
> 
> Don't yell....it's bad for your BP!! They were on sale...20% off, and then aNOTHer 30% off on top of that, for the "very best customers," which I, apparently am one of. (Yes, I DID end that sentence with a preposition!) Each skein is over 450 yards long, so that means one complete pair of socks per!!
> 
> ...


Deal!!


----------

